# THE BEST OF {JROCK}



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

HERE'S SOME MY FAVORITE VARIOUS SHOOTS.  uffin: :nicoderm:  uffin:


----------



## 1967Cutlass (Jul 8, 2009)

cool pics guys


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Aug 7 2009, 12:01 PM~14703108
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice caddy :roflmao: at the vato in the first pic


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Aug 8 2009, 06:32 PM~14713169
> *nice caddy :roflmao: at the vato in the first pic
> *


THERE WAS A LOT OF THEM AROUND! :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

LEGENDARY {OG ELITE MEMBER MARIO SR.} IN {TRAFFIC} FOR LAST YEARS SHOW!    

























CHECK THIS {OG} FOOTAGE!  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vx8DzjD29x0&feature=related


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Aug 9 2009, 10:53 PM~14722112
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ORALE JROCK :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

I WANT THIS THIS PIC HOMIE!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Aug 9 2009, 10:53 PM~14722112
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ORALE JROCK...I WANT THIS POSTER HOMIE!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

:uh: 
:loco:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Aug 10 2009, 12:07 AM~14722206
> *ORALE JROCK...I WANT THIS POSTER HOMIE!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: ME 2! :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

{GOOD TOPICS} & {INFO.}! uffin: :thumbsup: uffin: 

WHERE HAS THE ART GONE?
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=133622&st=1120
CURLY'S PINSTRIPING
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=277597
60's AND 70's ACCESSORIES USED BACK IN THE DAY
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=453030
FAMOUS MOVIE LOWRIDERS
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=450156
BOULEVARD NIGHTS
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=211035
LRM
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=196019&st=0
FONZY VS CARTOON
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=121558
OLD PIC BACK IN THE DAY
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=204362
PHOTOGRAPHY
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=297079
PATTERN ROOF FEST
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=373526



AZTLAN CC
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=490852&hl=
CASANOVA 300 ZX
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=328509&st=440
RANDOM PICS.
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry14801871
KAL CONCEPTS 77 MONTE CARLO
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry14852536


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

TTT!


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

REST IN PEACE CC
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=493397&st=0
COMEDY AND OLDIE DANCE
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=494361
LEGENDS IN LOWRIDIN
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=200087
G BODY CONVERTIBLES
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=494070
PINSTRIPE FEST
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=114233
GIRLS ASSES ON MOTOR BIKES
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=185975&st=660
INEEDAFREAK.COM
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=38966


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Aug 19 2009, 07:13 PM~14821033
> *REST IN PEACE CC
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=493397&st=0
> COMEDY AND OLDIE DANCE
> ...


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

Post more of your pics JROCK!!! :thumbsup:

JROCK is one cool mofo in person too.


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Aug 22 2009, 03:37 PM~14848755
> *Post more of your pics JROCK!!!  :thumbsup:
> 
> JROCK is one cool mofo in person too.
> *



THANKS EL VOLO!


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Aug 23 2009, 11:37 PM~14861025
> *We will be letting cars in at 4 a.m. I will post up a map later. Move in will be from 4 a.m. to 9 a.m. Once again we would like to thank you for all your support.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 You bringing this girl to the car show with you, JROCK??? :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Aug 24 2009, 10:56 AM~14863295
> *:0  You bringing this girl to the car show with you, JROCK???  :biggrin:
> *


HARLEY'S BAIL BONDS IS BRINGING THE GIRLS. AND I ASSUME THIS 1 TOO! :uh: :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

KDAY RADIO
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=493947&st=0
BEST LIL PICS
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=310703
SICKONE PHOTOGRAPHY
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=490855
GANGSTER OF THE BIG {M}
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=270734&st=4220
JAGSTER [NO SET UP FEE]
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry14828486
AZ SIDE
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=61267
TRAFFIC H.A.
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=464497&st=0
BEST LIL PICS
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=261244&st=5860
TNT BILLET
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry14905298
VW LOW LOWS
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=145368&st=720
LRM BOOKING
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=81569
PLAQUES BACK OF WINDOW
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=185443


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

THINGS I DIG! uffin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

MORE THINGS I DIG.


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

SO FAR SOME OF OUR SPONSORS ARE NAPA, MARTIN SENOR PAINT, CORRUPT, GALAXY WIRE WHEEL, FRITO LAY, CROSSROADS DENTAL, OLIVE GARDEN, MIKE LAMBERSON DRAGGIN LINES, MIKE TIPIT PINSTRIPING, ALSO, WE WILL BE GIVING GOODIE BAGS FROM MARTIN SENOR PAINTS AND NAPA AUTO. 

TO THA TOP! THE MAN HAS SPOKEN! THE PEOPLES LOWRIDER SHOW HAS GONE TO ANOTHER LEVEL! TELL ONE TELL ALL! FROM THE NEW SCHOOL TO THA {OLD SCHOOL}! GET THOSE RIDES READY! REMEMBER! IT'S NOT ABOUT THE QUANTITY! IT'S THE QUALITY! FOR THE BADDEST OF THE BAD! THIS WILL BE THE SHOW STOPPER SHOW FOR THE END OF THE YEAR!

:thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup:
CITIZENS BUSINESS BANK ARENA!
http://www.cbbankarena.com/
MARRIOTT HOTEL
http://www.marriott.com/hotels/travel/ontc...e=&app=resvlink
STARWOOD HOTELS.COM
http://southerncalifornia.destinations.sta...a_012209_NAD_FM
HOOTERS! {NEAR ARENA}! :biggrin: 
http://www.westcoasthooters.com/
CLICK THE LINK BELOW FOR MORE INFO.! 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=489087 :ugh:  :biggrin: :thumbsup: :worship: :nicoderm: uffin:









































ATTENTION: ALL SPECTATORS ARE FREE! :biggrin: :thumbsup:

TO SEE MORE CLICK LINK BELOW! 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry14557712
:thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

We will be there, bringing the Freakz ! Stop by the booth and bring your tip$ money.


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

MORE COOL TOPIC I DIG!  

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=292210
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry14987263

63 BUBBLE TOP IMPALA IN THAILAND? :0 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry14987263
ANDY'S HYDRAULICS LEGACY
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry14995563
RUTHIE SKYE
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=493629
PIC OF WIFE/ GF
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=347601
LOWRIDER SCENE {EYE CANDY}
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...0&qpid=13952475


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

{OLD SCHOOL LOWRIDERS} ON VIDEO!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HO6w99FlgjQ
FLYER FEST
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry15011488
LOWRIDERS GETTING SAME RESPECT
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=110306
WHAT EVER HAPPENED TO LOWRIDERS OF THE 70'S AND 80'S?
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=335441
LEGENDARY LOWRIDERS
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=269615
MODEL CARS
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showforum=29


----------



## locs&100SPOKES (Nov 29, 2008)

KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK JROCK


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by locs&100SPOKES_@Sep 7 2009, 11:40 AM~15003346
> *KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK JROCK
> *


 :0 TTT! 100 SPOKES!


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=434787
HIGH IMAGE
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=5443
RANDOM PICTURE POST
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=302001
76 GLASSHOUSES
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=497006
ROCKABILLY PIN UPS
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=491515&st=0
LOWRIDER MINI TRUCKS
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=472336
LOS ANGELES CC
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=457531&st=300
TOP DOGG 75 RAG BUILD UP
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=150467
WHO'S CAR BEEN IN A MAG?
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=236839
NIE OWLS CC
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=35310
OUR STYLE CC
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=85986


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

EL VOLO
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=498184


----------



## lorichavez (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Aug 7 2009, 02:17 AM~14700811
> *HERE'S SOME MY FAVORITE VARIOUS SHOOTS.    uffin:  :nicoderm:    uffin:
> 
> 
> ...


*SOME BAD ASS PHOTOZ J  *


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lorichavez_@Sep 12 2009, 12:36 AM~15058123
> *SOME BAD ASS PHOTOZ J
> *


THANKS GREEN EYES. :nicoderm: uffin:


----------



## lorichavez (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Sep 11 2009, 11:58 PM~15058255
> *THANKS GREEN EYES.  :nicoderm:  uffin:
> *


----------



## PABLOC13 (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Aug 7 2009, 03:17 AM~14700811
> *HERE'S SOME MY FAVORITE VARIOUS SHOOTS.    uffin:  :nicoderm:    uffin:
> 
> 
> ...


Kick Ass pics Homie

What was the thread & or WERE was this show @ ??? Gracias & Good Work!!!


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PABLOC13_@Sep 12 2009, 06:30 AM~15058649
> *Kick Ass pics Homie
> 
> What was the thread & or WERE was this show @ ??? Gracias & Good Work!!!
> *


I TOOK THESE PICS AT THE {ELA SUMMERFEST & WHITTIER CAR SHOW} THIS YEAR OF 2009.


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

MORE COOL POSTS  
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=498249
SICK 1 PHOTOGRAPHER
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=490855&st=140
CARS AND HYNAS
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=389838
MARIO SR. LATEST RIDE
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=453105&st=180
TWO TONZ & KUTTY ADVENTURE
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=435436&st=1160

http://www.ehow.com/how_4914678_obtain-ban...cy-records.html
https://www.oldbankruptcypapers.com/
http://pacer.psc.uscourts.gov/pacerdesc.html


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigrayman_@Sep 17 2009, 09:48 PM~15113687
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :0 :cheesy: HEY BIG RAY! :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> *BOOK "MACK 10" FOR YOUR NEXT CONCERT / CAR SHOW EVENT!*
> For Booking Mack 10: (message)
> http://www.myspace.com/theofficialmack10


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

i know her


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Sep 18 2009, 12:25 AM~15115711
> *i know her
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :0 :cheesy: FOR REAL COOL! :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

4TH ANNUAL TRAFFIC SHOW 2009!  

CLICK LINK BELOW TO CONNECT ON ACTIVE SHOW POST!
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=489087&st=720

ATTENTION BUSINESSES! VENDOR SPACES ARE NOW AVAILABLE FOR A LIMITED TIME AS A FIRST COME FIRST SERVE TILL FULL. PM CONTACT {TRAFFIC 58} FOR FURTHER INFO.! :0 :cheesy: :biggrin: :yes: :h5: :werd: :nicoderm: :thumbsup: uffin:

CLICK TO CONTACT BELOW TO {TRAFFIC 58}!  
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=70494


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Sep 17 2009, 11:38 PM~15116003
> *:uh:  :0  :cheesy: FOR REAL COOL!  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


 :uh: :0 :cheesy: yeah actually its my homegirl Destiny from SouthEndRyderz Car Club Seattle :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Sep 18 2009, 05:24 PM~15121588
> *:uh:  :0  :cheesy: yeah actually its my homegirl Destiny from SouthEndRyderz Car Club Seattle  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


RITE ON! :thumbsup: TELL HER SHE LOOKS GOOD TO ME! :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

TTT for the homie, cool flix...keep them comin...


----------



## PABLOC13 (Aug 19, 2004)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...272&hl=WHITTIER


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

I DIG THESE.  

I DIG THIS METALLIC PAINT JOB.  


















AND THIS IS COOL.


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

:0 THIS IS CRAZY! :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

MORE PICS I DIG.


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

MORE PICS I DIG.  

HERE'S 1 OF EL VOLO'S


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:yes:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20090921/ap_on_re_us/us_hero_hoax

 :angry:

CUSTOM BBQ'S
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=495438
CUSTOM HYDRAULIC SHOW OFF
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=164243
CHROME UNDERCARRIAGE FEST
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=199306
PHOTOGRAPHER BIG MIKE
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=472919
TOGETHER CC
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=502434

KAL KONCEPTS 77 MONTE CARLO
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=484262&st=280


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

LET US KNOW IF YOU OR YOUR CLUB CAN MAKE IT THIS YEAR. IF NOT BUT NEXT YEAR HIT US BACK OR ME BACK AND I'LL BE GLAD TO TO PLACE YOUR CLUB ON THE {2010} LIST! FOR THE {5TH ANNUAL SHOW}! AND BY THE WAY THE SHOW IS FREE TO THE PUBLIC SO YOUR WELCOME TO FLY ON DOWN TO CHECK THE SHOW! SO HIT US BACK! AND HOPE TO SEE YOU AND YOUR GUY'S THERE! :wave: :yes: :werd: :h5: :thumbsup: :nicoderm: uffin:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:worship:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

MORE COOL POST I DIG.  

OLD CAR CLUB PICS
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=286089
LOWRIDER OF THE YEAR
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=394710
YOUTUBE FEST
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=351163


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

We Will be in the house and you know ill bring the porn stars.

Jenaveve Jolie









Sativa Rose








This is Sativas first car show. So I hope you guys welcome her the way you did Jenaveve.
SEE MORE INFO. AND UPDATES HERE ON THE LINK BELOW! :thumbsup: :h5: :nicoderm: :worship: :thumbsup: uffin: 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=489087&st=800


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Sep 26 2009, 12:57 AM~15191140
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## lorichavez (Apr 15, 2005)

:wave: *JROCK*


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lorichavez_@Oct 1 2009, 12:50 AM~15236690
> *:wave: JROCK
> *


 :0 :cheesy: HEY LORICHAVEZ! :wave:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> Home Show Car Info
> 
> Registration fee is $50
> 
> ...


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

CAR SHOW IN OLD TOWN POMONA! :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin: 










CAR SHOW LINK BELOW! :cheesy:  

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=501546


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

EYE JUST LIKE THIS CHICK. :ugh: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :nicoderm: uffin: 

http://www.myspace.com/globaljelli


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

:ugh:  :nicoderm: 



> _Originally posted by CCE_GiRL_@Sep 11 2009, 10:53 AM~15050177
> *
> CCE want 's to introduce our Newest hydraulic motor......The CCE  "HD" Motor =D The price for the motor is <span style=\'color:red\'>ONLY $139 !!!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

MORE PIC I LIKE.


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

EPICS CC
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=60858
STYLE KINGS CC
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=223770&hl=


----------



## jersyzhou (Oct 7, 2009)

http //s228 photobucket com/albums/e...114-23of361.jpg


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigrayman_@Oct 8 2009, 03:50 AM~15300439
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: WAT UP RAY! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

BRAZILIAN CHICKS :biggrin:  
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=503036











THROTTLES AND MODEL SHOW
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry15322095

HOT SEXY LADIES AND FREAKS
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=298945


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

:biggrin:  :cheesy: :0 :thumbsup: :werd: :h5: :nicoderm: :worship: :wave: uffin:

 I am pleased to present that we have changed our Traffic 4th annual show from Upland to Ontario. It will be held on the same date November 8th 2009 but just in a much bigger location. We will have trailer parking, there will be plenty of parking for spectators, there will be beer gardens, food vendors, and plenty other things. I will get on flyers soon. This show should be a great show. Lowrider Magazine, Streetlow Magazine, Impalas Magazine, will be covering our show. We hope to see everyone there. We are going to try to make this show memorable.  If you have any questions contact 

Mark president Traffic C.C.(909)781-0692

TO THA TOP! THE MAN HAS SPOKEN! THE PEOPLES LOWRIDER SHOW HAS GONE TO ANOTHER LEVEL! TELL ONE TELL ALL! FROM THE NEW SCHOOL TO THA {OLD SCHOOL}! GET THOSE RIDES READY! REMEMBER! IT'S NOT ABOUT THE QUANTITY! IT'S THE QUALITY! FOR THE BADDEST OF THE BAD! THIS WILL BE THE SHOW STOPPER SHOW FOR THE END OF THE YEAR!


CITIZENS BUSINESS BANK ARENA! :biggrin: :thumbsup:
http://www.cbbankarena.com/
MARRIOTT HOTEL
http://www.marriott.com/hotels/travel/ontc...e=&app=resvlink
STARWOOD HOTELS.COM
http://southerncalifornia.destinations.sta...a_012209_NAD_FM
HOOTERS! {NEAR ARENA}! :biggrin: 
http://www.westcoasthooters.com/
CLICK THE LINK BELOW FOR MORE INFO.! 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=489087 









































TO SEE MORE CLICK LINK BELOW! :thumbsup: 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry14557712


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

FIRME CLASSICS CC
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=75727
PHALANX CC
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=19708
SONS OF SOUL CC
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...0#entry15327419
BEFORE AND AFTER FEST
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=301490
ONE BAD CREATION CC
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=33257


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Oct 10 2009, 11:02 PM~15322360
> *
> GET READY FOR FINAL LAST CALI. SUPER SHOW!  :nicoderm:
> 
> ...


----------



## MRDRIFTER626 (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

THIS IS COOL.


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

Where are your Vegas pics from Sunday, Mr. JROCK? :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Oct 13 2009, 11:30 AM~15341887
> *Where are your Vegas pics from Sunday, Mr. JROCK?  :biggrin:
> *


COULDN'T GO. :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

{GET READY FOR THE LAST CALI. SUPER SHOW FOR THE 2009}! :nicoderm: 

























VOLO WILL BE SHOOTING PICTURES NOV.8 OF THIS MODEL CITIZENS BUSINESS BANK ARENA WE HAVE ALOT OF THINGS PLANNED FOR THIS SHOW WE'LL BE ARRIVING AT 4:00 AM I WILL HAVE A MAP AND LAYOUTS THERE'S GONNA BE SOO MANY MODELS AND PHOTOGRAPHERS ON BEHALF OF TRAFFIC. ONCE AGAIN THANKS FOR ALL THE SUPPORT FROM ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS

























CLICK POST LINK BELOW FOR MORE DETAILS AND UPDATES!  

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=489087&st=980


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

THESE PICS ARE COOL.


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

STYLISH TEKNIQUE CC
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=86283


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

INNER CIRCLE MOTORCYCLE CLUB
http://www.myspace.com/majorfloss
STYLE CC
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=497333
HERNAN ENGRAVING
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=4097


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

TOGETHER CC
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=502434
MOTORCYCLE CLUBS
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=504836


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

I LIKE THESE!


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

IT'S GOING TO BE ON AND CRACKIN THIS YEAR!










IF YOU WANT TO BE A PART OF HISTORY LET IT BE KNOWN! :0  :biggrin: 
POST LINK TO SHOW HERE BELOW! :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin: 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=489087&st=1140


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

NICE GLASSHOUSE!


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

MR. GREEN EYES [JUS DIPPIN]
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=10861


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

TRYING TO GET GLASSHOUSE PARTS REPRODUCED!

CHECK IT OUT BY CLICKING BELOW AND SCROLL DOWN FOR THE INFO. :yes: :werd: :h5: :thumbsup: uffin: 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...0#entry15466419


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

CREDIT DESERVED :0 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=505022

PHOTOGRAPHER BIKE MIKE 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=472919


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

WOULD YOU HIT
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=500026&st=940


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

PHOTOGRAPHER BEAN FEST
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=504147
PLAQUE IN BACK OF WINDOW FEST
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=185443


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

I.E RIDES
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=356085


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

DEAD END MAGAZINE
http://deadendmagazine.com/
BLVDNIGHTS.COM
http://blvdnights.com/


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

3RD TRAFFIC SHOW
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=413829&st=1220


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

I NEED TO GET A VAN! :0 :0 :0 :0 :0  
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=325454&st=1440
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry15442362


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

STUNNING CC
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=45744


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

GLASSIN A DASH
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=478842


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

CARSHOW MODELS
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=269486


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

SHE'S FINE.


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

COOL IDEA.


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

PEDAL CARS
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=409840
UGLY ASS HELL FEST
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=410029
HYNAS & CARS
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=389838
SKIRTS
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=400140
HYDRAULICS SET UPS
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=164243
FELIX FEST
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=258472


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

KING OF THE STREETS
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=506226


NOTE


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

KUSTOMS
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=86120
ROLLING CHASSIS FEST
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=448245
FLAKE FEST
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=165442


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

TOGETHER CC CNN
http://www.cnn.com/video/#/video/living/20....low.riders.cnn


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

EPIC METAL WORKS
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=71753
KUSTOMBUILDERS
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=27379
OLD SCHOOL BRASS PLAQUES
http://abfoundryonline.com/
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=466907&hl=
JAGSTER
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=442646&hl=


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

CHICKS POSING ON PLAQUE FEST
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=498571
REPRESENTER CC
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=419219&hl=
FOOLISHINVEGAS
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=11967


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

ATTENTION GLASSHOUSE FAMILY FROM NEAR AND FAR!

AFTER MEETING SOME GOOD CATS FROM THE GLASSHOUSE PICNIC IT ENCOURAGED ME AND I DECIDED TO TAKE IT UPON MYSELF ALONG WITH ASSISTANCE OF GUY'S THAT ARE DOWN TO TO TRY TO MAKE A MEETING WITH TONY AND OR REPRESENTATIVES OF {ORIGINAL PARTS GROUP INC} IN SEAL BEACH, CA.. THIS IS THE SAME COMPANY THAT HAD THE TELEVISED MONTE CARLO SHOW ON "LIVIN THE OW LIFE" SHOW LAST YEAR. THE REASON FOR THIS MEETING IS DISCUSS AND PROPOSE FOR THE COMPANY TO START REPRODUCING GLASSHOUSE PARTS WHICH IS LONG OVER DUE. AS WE GLASSHOUSE OWNERS KNOW THESE PARTS ARE SCARCE WHILE GLASSHOUSE OWNERS ARE IN LARGE NUMBERS NOT JUST ALL OVER THE U.S. BUT OVER SEAS AS WELL.

IF THE MEETING IS SUCCESSFUL WE CAN FINALLY START GETTING THE PARTS FOR GLASSHOUSE OWNERS WHILE THE COMPANY CAN SEE AN INCREASE IN PROFIT REALIZING THERE IS NITCH IN THE MANUFACTURING INDUSTRY IN REGARDS TO THESE PLENTIFUL BUT PARTS SCARCE CARS THAT ARE IN DIRE NEED OF THAT WE'VE BEEN LONG OVER DUE TO HAVE SUPPLIED TO US AS GLASSHOUSE AND YES RAGHOUSE OWNERS OF THE CHEVROLET FAMILY THAT WILL IN TURN WILL BE A BIG WIN FOR BOTH PARTIES OF THE MANUFACTUIRING BUSINESS AND THE GLASSHOUSE OWNERS. THIS ATTEMPT WILL BE A ONE STEP AT A TIME APPROACH WITH NO GAURANTEES. 

I WILL TRY TO ARRANGE THIS CONTACT MEETING FOR NEXT WEEK. BUT BEFORE NEXT WEEK ARRIVES THAT BEING NOV. 2 - NOV. 6. 2009.
I WOULD LIKE TO ASK THAT THE GLASSHOUSE FAMILY PLEASE REPRESENT YOURSELF AS A SERIOUS POTENTIAL CONSUMER IN THE INTEREST OF PURCHASING REPRODUCED PARTS FOR THE GLASSHOUSES TO SHOW THE COMPANY THAT GLASSHOUSE OWNERS ARE AS BIG AND IMPORTANT IN THE MARKET AS WELL THE GM MUSCLE CARS. SO I WILL BE STARTING A CONSUMER LIST AND I ASK THAT AGAIN FORM NEAR AND FAR TO PLEASE PUT YOUR NAME, STATE, AND OR COUNRTY YOUR ARE FROM AND THE YEAR GLASSHOUSE OR RAGHOUSE YOU OWN SO THEY CAN SEE FROM A BUSINESS POINT OF VIEW THE TRUE PROFIT POTENTIAL IT IS TO SUPPLY GLASSHOUSE OWNERS WITH REMANUFACTURED PARTS.

SO WHOM EVER NEEDS PARTS TAKE SECOND TO ADD YOUR SELF ON THE CONSUMER LIST. LET'S DO THIS GLASSHOUSE FAMILY! :

JAMES HARRIS 
POMONA, CA. 91767
1975 CAPRICE
*
Andrew Hernandez
San Leandro,CA 94579
1975 Impala Custom
*
Carlos Munoz
Fairfax,VA 22031
1975 Raghouse
* 
MARTIN JIMENEZ,JR
VAN NUYS,CA 91411
1975 CHEVROLET CAPRICE 
CLASSIC "GLASSHOUSE"
18183102110
*
George Avitia
phoenix,Az 85043
1975 raghouse
*
Chad Martin
Titusville,FL 32780
1976 Landau Glasshouse
*
Darrion Dale
St.louis Mo,63134 
1975 Caprice
*
Michael.Steinmetz
30559 Hannover, Germany
1976 Caprice Classic Landau Coupe
*
Ernie Serna 
Georgetown, tx 78626
76 caprice
*
david kapralik
victoria,bc canada
1975 caprice classic
*
JESSE VILLANUEVA,FRESNO,CA.93704 1976 CAPRICE CLASSIC LANDAU
*

74'Impala Custom "GlassHouse
Jesse Valencia
Las Vegas ,NV.89122
*
Pepe Lombera
Windsor CA, 95492
1976 Landau Caprice
*
ROLANDO BELLOSO
SACRAMENTO CA, 95655
1974 CAPRICE GLASSHOUSE
*
Jaime Lopez
Rialto, Ca 92376
1975 Raghouse

*
Jose Guizar
Garden Grove, CA 92843
1976 Caprice
1975 Caprice Conv
*
Chris Gonzales
Lubbock,TX 79407
1976 Caprice
1975 Caprice convt.
*
Dan Garza
Whittier, Calif. 90606
1976 Caprice Classic
*
anthony sacco
avondale az
previous owner of a 1976 caprice 
*
Luis Salazar
Livingston CA 95334\
1975 Impala
*

DANGELO ROBINSON
FONTANA Ca,92335
1975 impala glasshouse
*

BIG RY BOULDER CITY NEVADA 89005 76 CAPRICE LANDAU
*

MICHAEL SANCHEZ
LEWISVILLE, TX 75067
1976 IMPALA
*

Junior Garcia 
Garden Grove, CA 92841
1976 Caprice
*

DAVID LARA JACKSONVILLE TX 75766 1976 CAPRICE CLASSIC
i needed parts bad for that car ,and i am a glass house lover who plans on owning a glasshouse again.
*

Luis Salazar
Livingston CA 95334\
1975 Impala
*

DANGELO ROBINSON
FONTANA Ca,92335
1975 impala glasshouse
*

PETER MENDIVIL
TUCSON AZ, 85706
1976 IMPALA CUSTOM
*

Pepe Perez
La, Ca 90032
(2) 75 caprice (1) 75 caprice conv.
*

Shops Lagaard is a 74 Caprice Classic and the new one we are working on is a 74 Rag House
mike page stockton ca 95205
76 caprice classic
*

VIC
Santa Clara,CA 95051

*
*Cesar Gonzalez
Santa Ana, CA 92707
1976 Caprice Classic*</span>

*
RICH 
AVOCADO HIEGHT5, CA 91746
1976 CHEY IMPALA

*
RANDY MORENO
PHOENIX,AZ 85037
1975 CAPRICE RAG

*
dino m 
1974 caprice ragg
vancover bc 
v5y 1z8

*
matt bacon
niagara falls, ont, canada
76 caprice landau

*
Tom Wigginton
Carson,CA 90745
1976 Caprice Classic

*
Nile House
1975 chevy caprice
St, paul MN 55117

*
ray parker 76 caprice chicago,ill

*
MIKE JONES 
CARSON,CA 90746 
1975 CAPRICE HARDTOP/AND 1974 CAPRICE CONV. WORKING ON TOO.

*
Ted Lunsford 
Hamilton Ohio, 45013
1976 Impala

*
Junior Wigginton 
CARSON,CA 90745
76 CAPRICE LANDAU
420
*

Ulysses Lawrence,Jr
Jacksonville NC, 28540
1974 Impala
*

socapots
Manitoba, Canada R2E-1E1
74 Impala custom
*

Tony
San Diego, CA
1975 Chevy Caprice
*

Michael 
4175 CX
Haaften, The Netherlands
'76 Impala Coupe
*
Rags have it 74 caprice That is Paramount Ca 90723 :biggrin:
*

RODOLFO QUIROZ
SOUTH BEND, IN 46615
76 IMPALA CUSTOM.. 
*
Nile House
1975 chevy caprice
St, paul MN 55117
*
Tony
Cathedral City ,Ca 92234
74 Caprice

*
Ben
1976 Caprice Classic
Las Vegas NV 89128

*
Walter Minera
Laveen AZ 85339
1975 caprice Conv
*
Markie De, 
So. Cal..91343 I own and plan to restore two 76 caprice's for life!

*
TIM 
1976 IMPALA
ALBUQUREQUE,NM 87108

*
Ben 
North Las Vegas, NV 89081
1976 Caprice

*

Mike Jones
CHI town, IL 60622
1975 Raghouse, 76 Nose

*

ADD ME TO THE LIST JOE FLORES SIGNAL HILL CA 1975 CAPRICE CONV NEED SOME TRIM :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

*

FELIPE 
IMPERIAL,CA 92251
1974 IMPALA

*
Danny San Diego,91932 76 Impala 
*
*<span style=\'color:blue\'>BIG MARC
Las Vegas,NV 89134
1975 Caprice Convertible*
*

Abe jr
1975 raghouse and 1974 raghouse
newark NJ 07102

*

Mark Lewis...aka markie de...11654 Goleta st. sylmar ca, 91343
818-277-0632...818-899-3612 two 1976 caprice classic's...
one with a 350 original cali car...and one with a 400 from montana!

*

Danny Zavala IMPERIAL BEACH CA,91932 1976 IMPALA CUSTOM

*

Nick Mayer
Niagara Falls, Cnd 
73 caprice/74 raghouse
*
Johnny Vargas
Anaheim, Ca
1974 Chevrolet Impala Custom
*

ESTEBAN HERNANDEZ
SUGARLAND,TX. 77498
75 CAPRICE CLASSIC :biggrin:

   
TTT GLASSHOUSE FAMILY! 
:yes: :h5: :werd: :wave: :worship: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

CLASSIC INDUSTRIES
http://www.classicindustries.com/?OVRAW=OR...WID=16264358512
ORIGINAL PARTS GROUP
http://www.opgi.com/indexhome.asp


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

See you Sunday?


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Nov 6 2009, 12:41 PM~15582853
> *See you Sunday?
> *


I'LL SEE U 2 EL VOLO.


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

CAR CLUB GROUP PICTURES
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=364034&st=0
IMAGINATIONS CC (CHICAGO)
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=308457&hl=


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

LATINO CLASSICS CC
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=87898
PUEBLO VIEJO 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=51318


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

RAGHOUSE FEST
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=337213


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

SLIDING RAGS
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=523818&st=0


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chairmnofthboard_@Jan 25 2010, 01:44 AM~16401805
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :wave: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

LOCOMPANY MAG.
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=180364
FIRME CLASSICS CC
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=67832
OFFICIAL CC
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=73805
AZTLAN CC
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=85560
SOUTH BOUND CC
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=87003
CERTIFIED RYDERS CC
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=381697&st=2060
COPS IN CAR CLUBS
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=107984
96 LRM SUPER SHOW VIDEOS
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry16809091
RARE CLASS CC
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=94773
CAST VS. LASER PLAQUES
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=523244
PET PEEVES
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=73931
BOWTIE CONNECTION
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry17125927


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

CLASSIC GLASSHOUSE
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=81275&st=27780



































http://www.leboncoin.fr/vi/91545892.htm?ca=18_s


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

*HOLY FUCKING SHIT!!!! GAME OVER!*
[/quote]










PEPE21
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=37033
SELLING GLASSHOUSE PTS.


> here is the glass parts for sale
> all chromes and grill is missing other than that it is complete
> there is a topic on for sale parts of the 76 full pics


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

OLD BACK IN THE DAY PICTURES


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=83531


> these inserts are paintable plastic,i know some dude who cuts them to fit perfectly


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FloridaLowrider (Jan 8, 2010)

cool pics.. reminds me of burnout. lol


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

SUP J ROCK :thumbsup:


----------



## Zion (Jul 12, 2006)

Nice pics


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

was up j:rock? i been busy gettin nothing done lol I love the G-house video's
Hydro...


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Feb 26 2010, 05:27 PM~16735932
> *was up j:rock? i been busy gettin nothing done lol  I love the G-house video's
> Hydro...
> 
> ...


 :uh: :wow: :thumbsup: NICE GLASSHOUSE HYDROHYPE! uffin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Zion_@Feb 10 2010, 02:02 AM~16569685
> *Nice pics
> *


JUST TAKING NOTE OFF VARIOUS G HOUSES.


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Feb 9 2010, 05:35 PM~16563216
> *SUP J ROCK :thumbsup:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

TOWER RECORDS
http://www.tower.com/
JAGSTERS {PLAQUES}
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=472023
MINI TRUCK BUILD OFF
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry17241105
HIGH CLASS CC
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=534070
HOW IS JOE RAY DOING?
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=363872
SHOWTIME CC
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=539536&st=0
DIFFERENT STYLE LOWRIDERS
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=542493
EMPIRE CUSTOMS
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=481402&st=0
{BED SLED} PLAQUE WORK
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=541157&st=20

BRO. D  
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=95469


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

CRUISING COLORADO BLVD., PASADENA NEW YEARS EVE.
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=538681


COLOR TOOLS:
*THIS WAS THE LAST PARTY HE DJED ....10-10-10*


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

MRJ-AIR
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=520834
JAPANS LAST LOWRIDER MAGAZINE/ ANDNEW JAPAN LOWRDIER STYLE MAGAZINE
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=537597
PASADENA CRUISE
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...681&hl=pasadena
BOOGIE
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=73245
CAR CLUB BY LAWS
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=562429
TOW FEST
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=311073
LOWRIDER SHOWS FALLING APART
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=562356&st=0
BEDSLED PLAQUES (DAVID)
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=563220&st=0
WHAT'S WRONG WITH 4 DOORS?
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=555041&st=0


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Feb 6 2010, 10:15 PM~16536823
> *LOCOMPANY MAG.
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=180364
> FIRME CLASSICS CC
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jun 14 2010, 09:35 PM~17787794
> *  uffin:
> *


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Jun 21 2010, 07:09 PM~17849405
> *
> *


Where you been James??? Come by the cruise night on Sunday!!


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Jun 21 2010, 10:33 PM~17851232
> *Where you been James???  Come by the cruise night on Sunday!!
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

BLUE DOTS
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=552737


----------



## OKJessie (Mar 1, 2010)

GOOD TOPIC.... :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

VENTURA COUNTY COUNCIL
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry18760053


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

WHUT UP JROCK? TOPICS COOL DOG!!


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Oct 7 2010, 01:02 PM~18760217
> *WHUT UP JROCK? TOPICS COOL DOG!!
> *


THANK YOU MR. GREEN EYES. JUST USING IT AS A EXPRESSIVE TOOL.


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

42FLEETLINE.COM

MUNOZ NEW LOCATION
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=560561

LOWRIDER PLACAS
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=407149


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

JIP [jam in peace] {UNCLE JAMM}! :angel: :worship: uffin: :worship: :angel: 





























http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1010/72313_16...41454_31680311_


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

HYNAS AND CARS
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=389838
HYNAS
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=297430
VINTAGE ADS
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=460732
FISH TANK FEST
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=550918
ERIC X.T.
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=61030
USEFUL FORUMS
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry19098446


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

FONZY VS. CARTOON
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=121558
FUNK TOPIC
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=497466&st=940
WHATEVER HAPPENED TO THE CARS OF THE 70'S AND 80'S?
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=335441
ARTISTIC IMPRESSION ENGRAVING
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry19287316
LEGENDARY LOWRIDERS
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=269615


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

have good holidays J.


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Nov 20 2010, 01:18 PM~19118088
> *have good holidays J.
> *



SAME 2 U MR. HYDROHYPE. :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

FUNK TOPIC
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry19440960


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Hey James, Hope you had a Blessed Christmas and a very Happy New Year...

Don't be a hermit, come out your shell sometime!!! :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Dec 28 2010, 03:41 PM~19441254
> *Hey James, Hope you had a Blessed Christmas and a very Happy New Year...
> 
> Don't be a hermit, come out your shell sometime!!! :biggrin:
> *



I WILL AL. AND HAVE A BLESSED HOLIDAY TO YOU AND YOUR FAMILY ALSO. :angel:


----------



## the fly (Mar 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Aug 7 2009, 11:01 AM~14703108
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice car :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

CARS OFTEN NOT SEEN AS LOWRIDERS
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=542493
BEST STRIPERS AND PAINTERS IN YOUR EYES
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=585867
STORY BEHIND YOUR PLAQUE
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=220326
LOWRIDER OF THE FUTURE IS HERE. [VOICE ACTIVATED HYDROS]
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=550181
ADEX DUMPS
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=387696
J&J CUSTOMS NEW LOCATION
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=581416
BEER RUN BOBBY OLDIES SHOW
EVERY SUNDAY FROM 5AM TO 12PM.
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=590052


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the fly_@Feb 10 2011, 07:47 AM~19834534
> *Nice car  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

FIRESTONE TIRE DEALS
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=588194
ACCUMULATOR APPLICATION
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=592330
NEW MURALIST [FATKAT]
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=584971
LOWLIFEHYDRAULICS.COM
http://www.lowlifehydraulics.com/productsframes.html
LOWRIDING IN VICTORVILLE
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=590908


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

what's up James?? Hope all is well, come out and visit some time!!


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@May 5 2011, 12:04 AM~20488031
> *what's up James??  Hope all is well, come out and visit some time!!
> *


I WILL AL. THANKS.


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

LOWRIDER MAGAZINE FLASH BACK
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=592916
CAR CLUB NAMES
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=254191
E&G DISTRIBUTORS
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?&showtopic=589755
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=558298


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Aug 7 2009, 04:17 AM~14700811
> *HERE'S SOME MY FAVORITE VARIOUS SHOOTS.    uffin:  :nicoderm:    uffin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJ Englewood_@May 12 2011, 12:19 AM~20535279
> *
> *


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Oct 5 2009, 11:01 AM~15272051
> *MORE PIC I LIKE.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: 
this was the blazer's debut with the new paint! :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by uso4vida_@May 13 2011, 08:08 PM~20548562
> *:thumbsup:
> this was the blazer's debut with the new paint! :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :cheesy: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

CHICKS POSING WITH PLAQUE FEST
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/showthread.php/236946-CHICKS-POSING-WTH-PLAQUES-FEST!?highlight=ohana
FAILED SEXY PICS
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/showthread.php/254124-failed-sexy-pics?highlight=JROCK :roflmao:
CHICKS POSING ON YOUR RIDE
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/showthread.php/9050-Girls-posing-on-ur-ride?highlight=HYNA


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

BEST PINSTRIPERS IN THE GAME
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/showthread.php/306113-BEST-LINES-IN-THE-PINSTRIPING-GAME

HYNAS & CARS
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/showthread.php/166648-HYNAS-amp-CARS?highlight=OHANA


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

OHANA CC
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/showthread.php/154512-Ohana-CC/page123?highlight=OHANA

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/34-car-clubs/154512-ohana-cc-130.html

TRAILER QUEENS
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/showthread.php/308338-Trailer-Queens


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

WINNING RIDES
http://www.winningride.com/


HOUSE OF KOLOR - SHIMRIN 2
http://www.houseofkolor.com/Shimrin2/Shimrin2series.jsp


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

http://www.mrpooltable.com/conversion.html

http://www.mrpooltable.com/casino-gameroom.html

http://www.dannyveghs.com/products/1/PoolTables

http://www.hoodleather.com/pool-table-covers.php

http://www.recroomsusa.com/pooltables.htm

http://www.poolndarts.com/523-Convertible-Pool-Table-Covers/

http://www.pooltablefusion.com/


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

LOWRIDER SCENE MAGAZINE
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/12-lowrider-general/308701-lowrider-scene-magazine.html


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

STREETSEEN.COM
http://streetseen.com/


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

WHAT EVER HAPPENED TO THE CARS OF THE 80'S AND 90'S?
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/12-lowrider-general/132229-what-ever-happened.html


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

CARDOMAIN.COM
http://www.cardomain.com/id/boopvanner3



http://www.layitlow.com/forums/31463-ese-javier.html ***


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

BLACK ARTISTS THAT WERE ALMOST FAMOUS THAT PASSED
http://panachereport.com/channels/old_school_update/blkcelebsdied.htm

L.A. COUNTY FAIR CONCERT SCHEDULES 2011
http://www.lacountyfair.com/2011/entertainment/concerts.asp


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

OG BLINDS
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/12-lowrider-general/293336-sanco-jc-whitney-repops.html

BLVDRIDERZ.COM
http://www.blvdriderz.com/


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

AIR SYNDICATE / KAL CONCEPTS
http://www.kustomkulturelounge.com/forum/showthread.php?3318-home-made-spray-booth/page2&


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

HOMEMADE AIR SPRAY BOOTHS
http://www.google.com/search?q=home...&safe=active&aq=f&aqi=g2g-v3g-j1g-b4&aql=t&oq=


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

SOUL TRAIN
http://soultrain.com/videos/ uffin:

AMAZON DVD
http://www.amazon.com/Best-Soul-Train-Box-9DVD/dp/B003GU01NW


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

HELLA FLUSH
http://www.google.com/search?q=hell...fe=active&aq=1s&aqi=g-s10&aql=&oq=HELLA+FLUSH


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

SOCAL CAR CULTURE
http://www.socalcarculture.com/events.html


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

UNSUNG
http://www.tvoneonline.com/shows/unsung_comments.php?#comments_anchor

UNSUNG DVD
http://www.ioffer.com/i/unsung-rare-ultimate-25-dvd-collection-o-jays-+-others-215873798

R&B FUNK DVD
http://www.google.com/search?q=R&B+...hl=en&source=hp&safe=active&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

BUILT NOT BOUGHT
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/12-lowrider-general/310433-built-not-bought.html


RIP C.C.
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/12-lowrider-general/310363-r-i-p-c-c-members.html

CLEANED.BE
http://www.cleaned.be/gallery.php


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

CUSTOM JACKETS AND PATCHES
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/12-lowrider-general/310715-car-club-jackets-patches.html


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

WILL LOWRIDER MAGAZINE GET BETTER
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/12-lowrider-general/310819-lowrider-magazine-will-get-better.html

MODEL FOR STREETLOW
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/12-l...-model-streetlow-we-ll-make-you-famous-2.html


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

FLA. VS. CALI.
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/16-post-your-rides/201051-fla-vs-cali-28.html


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

AUTOSHOWEVENTS.COM
http://www.autoshowevents.com/


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

KEVIN SLOW JAMMIN JAMES
http://www.slowjam.com/
KEVIN SLOW JAMMIN JAMES ON 92.5
http://www.magic925.com/pages/kevin_james_dedication



http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&...4v&aqi=g3g-v7&aql=&oq=slow+jammin&safe=active

JULIO G WESTSIDE RADIO
http://www.google.com/search?q=juli...tive&aq=0&aqi=g2g-v5&aql=&oq=JULIO+G+WESTSIDE


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

SOUL AND FUNK MUSIC
http://www.soulandfunkmusic.com/album/kwick/foreplay


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

HATE SEEING BAD ASS RIDES ON CHINAS
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/12-lowrider-general/311280-i-hate-seeing-bad-ass-rides-chinas-10.html

DO YOU THINK 3 WHEELING AND HOPPING IS GAY?
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/12-lowrider-general/287358-do-you-think-3wheel-hopping-gay.html


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

LOWRIDING BRINGING BACK THE GLORY DAYS
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/12-l...owriding-where-how-bring-back-glory-days.html


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

ONE BAD PUP
http://onebadpup.com/


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

LADY BUGS CC
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/12-lowrider-general/272318-looking-past-lady-bugs-cc-members.html


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

PLAQUES EARNED NOT GIVEN
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/12-lowrider-general/314266-plaque-earn-not-given.html


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

CHROMING STEERING BOX
http://www.mypowerblock.com/video/musclecar-power-steering-box-1

WIRE WHEEL KING (FORMER ZENITH WIRE WHEELS)
http://www.wirewheelking.com/

4MYRIDE.COM
http://www.4myride.com/video/Lowrider-Super-Show-Las-Vegas-2011-feat-Ice-Cube-32iIb00AACJ


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

MOTORTOPIA.COM
http://www.motortopia.com/


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

DOES YOUR LADY SUPPORT YOU?
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/12-lowrider-general/216999-does-your-girl-support-you.html
PLATING
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/12-lowrider-general/150181-gold-plating.html
BADDEST PLAQUE DESIGN
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/12-l...-who-u-think-has-baddest-plaque-design-2.html


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

TOM JOYNER
http://www.google.com/search?source...1T4ADFA_enUS445US445&q=tom+joyner&safe=active
MICHAEL BAISDEN
http://www.google.com/search?source...FA_enUS445US445&q=michael+baisden&safe=active


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

FT
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/40081-traffictowing.html

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/36171-eric0425.html


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

CC
STREET PLAYERS
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/61072-bigbeanz702.html


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

JROCK
LOWRIDER GENERAL
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/search.php?searchid=349261
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/search.php?searchid=349267&pp=&page=2
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/search.php?searchid=349267&pp=&page=3
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/search.php?searchid=349267&pp=&page=4
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/search.php?searchid=349267&pp=&page=5
CCE
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/48-cool-cars/312816-welcome-cool-cars.html


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

OLD TOWN NIPOMO 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/34-car-clubs/303667-old-town-nipomo-cc.html
EMOTIONS CC
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/34-car-clubs/328339-emotions-so-cal-car-club.html
CHOPPER 76
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/search.php?searchid=884803


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

HARBOR AREA PHIL
(REAR CORNER FILLERS)
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/32-v...ds/329812-glasshouse-rear-corner-fillers.html

TRAMP (CAN NOW BE REACHED)
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/12-lowrider-general/329616-tramp.html


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

BEAUTY TRIM SALE
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/32-v...-glass-beauty-trims-74-75-impala-caprice.html

BEST WAY TO MOLD SMOOTH FRAME
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/12-l...molded-frame-whats-best-fiberglass-bondo.html


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

CUSTOM 48 WILLY
http://rides.hotrod.com/ride/1015633/mlittlejohn/1948/willys/pickup/photos/19.html
BUILT NOT BOUGHT
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/12-l...-when-people-brag-about-built-not-bought.html
PIRATE 4X4.COM
http://www.pirate4x4.com/forum/showthread.php?p=12512566
WHY SO OFFENDED BY BIG RIMMED CARS
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/12-l...y-low-riders-so-offended-big-rimmed-cars.html


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

LOST MEMORIES INTERNET RADIO
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/35-art-music/292261-lost-memories-interent-radio-4.html#post15363406


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

BLUE PLANT
http://home.howstuffworks.com/delphinium-larkspur.htm
CONCEPTCARZ.COM
http://www.conceptcarz.com/vehicle/z12996/Chevrolet-Camaro-Convertible-Concept.aspx
CUSTOM ENGRAVED ALUMINUM
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/32-vehicle-parts-classifieds/240960-custom-engraved-aluminum.html
CRUISERS C.C.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21803-chiques-og.html


MK
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/34-car-clubs/284812-stylistics-cc-so-la-2.html

GIANT BIRDS OF PARADISE
http://www.americanlisted.com/maine...t_bird_of_paradise_95_orange_ca_15247411.html


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

NEW LIFE C.C. {east l.a. they are back!}
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/14538-newlife-ela.html

NEW LIFE C.C.
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/34-car-clubs/201360-new-life-c-c.html
CASUALS CC
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/34-car-clubs/336634-casuals-car-club.html
REAL CLASSICS CC
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/51510-mr-o-g-.html


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

BACK IN THE 90'S
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/12-lowrider-general/337079-back-90s-2.html
ANYBODY DON'T LIKE HOPPING?
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/12-l...2-how-many-here-not-interested-hopping-2.html


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

HIPNOTIZED CC
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/74720-hipnotized_c-c.html


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

WHATS UP JROCK


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

HIGH DESRT ALLIANCE
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-shows-events/326295-high-desert-lowrider-alliance-3.html


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

whats up jrock


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

HEY BIG LOUU. I'M DOING FINE. HOW ARE YOU BROTHER? uffin:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

DOING GREAT JROCK WE WILL SEE YOU SOON


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

SWEDEN LOWRIDER
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/12-lowrider-general/339015-astro-build-up.html

SWEDEN AND ITALY
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/12-lowrider-general/348354-volvo-142-lowrider-whisbone.html


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

HOMEMADE COLOR BAR
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/12-lowrider-general/297147-cardboard-colorbar.html


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

OLD TOWN NIPOMO C.C.
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/54742-candygrnblzr.html


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

VIVA TROPICANA CONCERT CAR SHOW LAS VEGAS
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-s...cana-car-show-laughlin-nv-sept-28th-29th.html


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

LETHAL WEAPON (RETURN)
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/12-lowrider-general/168525-lethal-weapon-73-monte-carlo-7.html


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

UNCLES 95 THUNDERBIRD
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/24-w...enced-expert-ford-lowriders.html#post15780851


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

STYLISTICS INC. CC
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/34-car-clubs/342909-stylistics-inc-8.html

OLDER STYLISTIC POST
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/34-car-clubs/284812-stylistics-cc-so-la-599.html


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

LRN 2012

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-shows-events/340607-lowrider-nationals.html

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-s...-kern-county-fairgrounds-august-5-2012-a.html


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

MURALIST: FATKAT

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/12-lowrider-general/295117-new-muralist-scene.html


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

OG RIDER VIDEOS

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/12-lowrider-general/343131-o-g-rider-dvd.html


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

CAMEO
http://balboamusicfestival.com/


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

BEST LAS VEGAS HOTEL NEAR THE STRIP TO STAY AND CRUISE.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/12-l...good-hotel-parking-around-strip-lrm-show.html

STORY BEHIND YOUR PLAQUE

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/12-lowrider-general/64867-story-behind-you-re-cc-plaque.html

EBAY MOTOR SHOW (BUILT)


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/12-lowrider-general/342381-ebay-motors-presents-built.html


FAILED SEXY PICTURES

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/17-off-topic/254124-failed-sexy-pics.html


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

FUNK FEST

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/35-art-music/282021-funk-fest.html

FUNK MUSIC


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/17-off-topic/236252-funk-topic.html



WHAT EVER HAPPENED TO


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/12-lowrider-general/132229-what-ever-happened.html



GLASS HOUSE FEST

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/16-post-your-rides/6153-glasshouse-fest-2406.html




UGLY AS HELL FEST


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/16-post-your-rides/180218-ugly-hell-fest-261.html




FLAKE FEST

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/16-post-your-rides/35537-flake-fest.html


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

CAST PLAQUES FROM BEDSLED

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/12-lowrider-general/279541-cast-brass-plaques-molded-9.html


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

AUTO SOUND COMPETITION
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-shows-events/343617-car-stereo-sound-off-san-jose-8-25-12-a.html


HYNAS AND CARS

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/16-post-your-rides/166648-hynas-cars.html

STREETSEEN.COM
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/11700-streetseen-com.html


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

KUTT,N EDGE DESIGNS [DIAMOND CUTTING]
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/12-lowrider-general/345281-kuttn-edge-designs-tm-diamond-cutting.html

EURO OF THE YEAR CANCELLED
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/12-lowrider-general/209850-euro-year-cancelled-2009-a-6.html

CAR CLUB LIST

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/12-lowrider-general/83997-car-club-list.html


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

KUTT,N EDGE DESIGNS [DIAMOND CUTTING]
Kutt'n Edge Designs TM (DIAMOND CUTTING)

EURO OF THE YEAR CANCELLED
Euro of the year cancelled for 2009

CAR CLUB LIST

CAR CLUB LIST


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

CROWD CC
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/44685-p1daily619.html


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

CAR CLUB NAMES
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/12-lowrider-general/83997-car-club-list.html


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

GM CUSTOM DUALLY
http://gomotors.net/Chevrolet/Chevrolet-Custom-Dually-C30.html


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

JROCK said:


> CAST PLAQUES FROM BEDSLED
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/12-lowrider-general/279541-cast-brass-plaques-molded-9.html


Thanx dude! Was lookin for this thread the last few months and couldnt find it. Dude does bad ass work.


----------



## hueyblack (Nov 18, 2012)

Keep on posting the photos of JROCK.


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

YELLOWING WHITE WALL TIRES
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/24-w...-answers-yellow-white-walls.html#post16638150


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

El Aztec Pride said:


> :wave:


:wave:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Whattttt Jrock is back!!! Whats up my brother? You still in the IE.. Hope all is well!!


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

ALL IS WELL AS I CAN MAKE IT G2G-AL. :wave::nicoderm:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Good to hear from you Bro... Come out to our show May 3rd.. Lunch on me..


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

REASONS CC
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/34-car-clubs/459249-reasons-cc.html


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

STREET PLAYERS CC
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/20490-redrum702.html


----------

